# General Mandolin Topics > Looking for Information About Mandolins >  Trinity River Mandolins: Opinions Please

## DesertStrings

I am new to both this site and to mandolins. I am interested in your opinions about Trinity River mandolins. Because I would be a new student, I don't want to spend large amounts of money (especially in the current economy) on my first instrument, yet I want to buy one that is nice enough to have reasonable resale value.

http://trinityriverguitars.com/mandolins06.htm

Do they sound nice? Do they have good action? Do they have solid construction? The description that I read from their web site sounds good but could they really be a lemon?

I have no experience and value your opinions. I live in the desert, several hours from the big retail stores like the Guitar Center and Sam Ash. So I am trying to learn before I go test drive.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Hi, and welcome to the cafe.

I myself have never heard of Trinity River instruments, and I suspect they are new to the market, and are likely sourced from overseas factories like most of the less expensive instruments on the market. That doesn't mean they are bad instruments, but if they are truely new to the market, then you might not receive a lot of firsthand feedback regarding them.

Since you are new to the instrument and are looking for a good value, here are a handfull of recent threads with a lot of good advice in them -- especially the suggestion to buy used in order to get the most bang for your buck. (You can also browse the "Looking for information about mandolins" section of the forum for many similar older threads, some about specific instruments, and others looking for generic suggestions for beginner or starter instruments.)

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=48817

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=48839

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=48877

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=48586

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

I found a few more related threads in case you are behind in your reading..  :Wink: 

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...d.php?p=636038

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...d.php?p=611759

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=47153

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=44508

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...ad.php?t=35288

----------


## CES

Don't mean to leave you hangin'...I've not heard of them.  Doesn't mean they aren't good instruments, but I have no experience with them...

----------


## JEStanek

Those look remarkably like the low end Johnson/Savannah brand they are quite inexpensive (perhaps as inexpensive as one may safely go to get a mandolin that with a regular set up could be playable enough to learn on).  What I mean is they look and have the same specs as the Johnson/Savannah.  I would skip the F model and maybe get one of the others.  Be sure you can send it back if the frets aren't cut correctly and the instrument won't intonate.  Certainly, don't buy it off e-bay unless you plan on not being able to return it and count on having to spend an additional $50-100 on a set up and new strings.  

I've bought one of the oval hole models branded Johnson (now Savannah) and after I had it set up, it holds tune and intonates fine.  The sound is weak but it served as a good beater and now my kids (8 and 6) play with it.  If your budget is really under $100 these could be great _or not_.  If you can save up to $250 consider the Kentucky KM150S from a reputable dealer (like the Café sponsors).

Jamie

----------


## Capt. E

Could you perhaps be confusing Trinity River with Trinity College?  Trinity College instruments are well made, well thought of, with lower end pricing.

----------


## JEStanek

No, look at the link.  Those look _exactly like_ the Johnson/Savannah branded one.  Probably came off the shop floor. I bet the Trinity River people are hoping _you'll_ make the mistake of thinking these are from Trinity College (Saga).

Jamie

----------


## allenhopkins

Well, the Trinity River runs through Dallas TX I'm told, and it looks like the distributors of these instruments are in Texas, so maybe they're not guilty of piggybacking on the Trinity College name.  (Parenthetically, Trinity College is in Dublin, Ireland; no doubt some smart distributor of Asian-made instruments for playing Celtic music, grabbed the nameplate to suggest some sort of Irish connection.)
Looks like a pretty standard line of Chinese-made instruments to me, although the website text is rather uninformative as to country of origin.  By the way, I would be a bit hesitant to raise "warranty issues" with a person who puts "lawyer" in his e-mail address; sounds like they're prepared to litigate your warranty claim!
My initial reaction would be to pick a more established brand of "introductory" mandolin -- Rover, Kentucky, etc.  If resale value is one of your stated concerns, be aware that resale on a relatively unknown brand of Asian import instruments, is likely to be pretty heavily discounted.  And since this *is* a relatively unknown brand, you probably won't find too many Cafe members with substantial experience with Trinity River mandolins.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

A large portion of the dealers on their list appear to be pawn shops. Mister Money Corp is a multi-state dealer in that business. Amazingly enough two of the three dealers in NJ are pretty reputable. I know nothing about the third dealer. Can these be ordered with the Gibson label already on them?  :Cool:

----------


## allenhopkins

> can these be ordered with the gibson label already on them?


*score!!*

----------


## DesertStrings

WOW!!!

This question has generated a lot of buzz.

First, I'd like to thank everyone who has replied. I have found a lot of interesting information in your remarks and in the links that were provided for my additional reading. Great stuff.

Second, I am learning that what makes an instrument good or bad is highly subjective. It requires insider information and experience. I have a Washburn acoustic guitar that was given to me by my mother. It was my late father's guitar. It has an incredible sound. But I had no hand in its selection.

Third, I found the Trinity River brand when Googling. Since I didn't know where to start, I just searched the Internet and read dozens of hits. That's how I found this group. One such hit was at Target. It was listed as $299 on sale for $199.

Now, before someone decides to ban me from future posts for stupidity, I would like to say, I was just searching the Internet and asking for opinions. Again, I really appreciate the contributions of all who have replied.

Does anyone know of a good store in the California Counties of San Bernardino or Riverside, to go experience mandolins and talk to knowledgeable sales people?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

It's a little bit of a trip but take a ride down to Buffalo Bros. in Carlsbad. The extra hour or two will be worth it.

----------


## wbb

I have a Trinity river F model. Made in China. Workmanship is not the best but for a F model under $200 shipped not that bad. I had to do some set up like new strings, fitting the bridge. It seems to hold tune and plays ok. But it is a $200 F model so don't expect it to be anything more.
I probably should have held out a little longer and and bought something in the $400-$600 range.
just my 2 cents I not an expert and only a begining player.

----------


## Bob Borzelleri

"By the way, I would be a bit hesitant to raise "warranty issues" with a person who puts "lawyer" in his e-mail address; sounds like they're prepared to litigate your warranty claim!"

I think he put "Lawyer" in his email address because that's his name; Marcus Lawyer.

----------


## allenhopkins

> I think he put "Lawyer" in his email address because that's his name; Marcus Lawyer.


Bob, you're right -- but I'm still intimidated...

----------


## Caleb

Correct, the Trinity River runs directly through the DFW area.  I cross it each time I go downtown to Fort Worth.  These Trinity River instruments are in a few shops around here, and I think the name is owned by someone local; they have been pretty heavily marketed to the folks in this area.  I have two friends who own TR guitars, and they are good instruments.  If I were in the market for a $300-400 guitar I'd not hesitate to buy one based on what I've seen.    

From what I've seen from their guitar offerings, I'd not hesitate to give one of their mandolins a chance.

----------


## Mando_Danny

I have a Trinity River guitar and IMHO they are good guitars. They are not the top of the line but I think they are good for what they are. Great tone and volume and easy to play. I would defiantly try out a TR mando if I came across one. May need a basic setup when you get it if the shop you buy it from doesn't do it for you. After being setup by a good luther it should be a great starter.

----------


## Jim

Desertstrings, in your original post you mentioned resale value, I doubt these would have that. That does not IMO mean you shouldn't get one just don't expect to re sell it for any money to speak of. I have a very inexpensive Chinese Mandolin and it serves me well as a travel/camp instrument but I doubt I could sell it. The warrenty seemed a little unfriendly to me as well, quite a long list of things they won't do. I'm pretty sure if you look at the specs you can get the same thing possibly from the same factory for less money. I guess at this point I should ask what do they cost. If you want resale value you'll have to go with a well known brand name and in lower priced instruments you'll still be lucky to get  50% or even 30% of what you paid. The lesson in this IMHO is buy a used instrument.

----------


## Bill Snyder

The TR Summit F-style is $199. Something curious though. the picture of it on the Trinity River website shows it to have a ridge on the scroll while the photo of the same model on Target's website shows it to be flat. I wonder which is accurate.

----------


## KimRoulias

If you just want something inexpensive to learn on, then guitarcenter.com has a Rogue for about under $100. What I was told when I first started playing... I seriously don't know how true this is, but I was told that when it comes to mandolins, all of the inexpensive ones (under $3000) are very similar. Who knows?

----------


## Steve L

What I was told when I first started playing... I seriously don't know how true this is, but I was told that when it comes to mandolins, all of the inexpensive ones (under $3000) are very similar. Who knows?[/QUOTE]

Whoever told you this, make absolutely certain you never seek their advice regarding anything.  This is sheer lunacy.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> ...This is sheer lunacy.


Pretty much.

----------


## wbb

> The TR Summit F-style is $199. Something curious though. the picture of it on the Trinity River website shows it to have a ridge on the scroll while the photo of the same model on Target's website shows it to be flat. I wonder which is accurate.



Mine has the ridge on the scroll.

----------


## allenhopkins

> I seriously don't know how true this is, but I was told that when it comes to mandolins, all of the inexpensive ones (under $3000) are very similar. Who knows?


1.  It's not true at all, unless you mean they all have a neck, a body and strings.

2.  "Who knows?"  The people who frequent Mandolin Cafe do.  I would guess that discussions of under-$3K mandolins make up the largest sub-group of topics covered here.  You can get the benefit of hundreds of person-years of experience and expertise, as well as some brashly stated opinions...

3.  ...which is why it's very useful to bring up a topic like Trinity River mandolins, a relatively unknown nameplate that seems to be largely sold through pawn shops rather than music stores.  Nowhere else are you going to get the perspective you get here.

----------


## DesertStrings

> Desertstrings, in your original post you mentioned resale value, I doubt these would have that. That does not IMO mean you shouldn't get one just don't expect to re sell it for any money to speak of. I have a very inexpensive Chinese Mandolin and it serves me well as a travel/camp instrument but I doubt I could sell it. The warrenty seemed a little unfriendly to me as well, quite a long list of things they won't do. I'm pretty sure if you look at the specs you can get the same thing possibly from the same factory for less money. I guess at this point I should ask what do they cost. If you want resale value you'll have to go with a well known brand name and in lower priced instruments you'll still be lucky to get  50% or even 30% of what you paid. The lesson in this IMHO is buy a used instrument.


Good information. Thank you. What do the terms IMO and IMHO mean?

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

LOL! IIRC, IMO = In My Opinion, & IMHO = In My Humble Opinion -- but ICBW.  :Wink: 

- B4N, Jim

----------

